# Season&#039;s End Morels Kane Co!



## bones kane co_ (Nov 20, 2012)

The last of the season morels are available on a first come first serve basis for $35 a pound! Leave me your contact information at [email protected]


----------



## bones kane co_ (Nov 20, 2012)

Several pounds still fresh...pick-up only in the Aurora area NO SHIPPING REQUESTS PLEASE!


----------

